# Ways to get out of an exam



## donald1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry sir but I guess I studied so many hours I forgot class today 

What me no speakey the English no can take exam today 

I'm sorry but I have the dreaded tgif disease where I have to skip oncoming exams and go party elsewhere 

Left my car keys at home, I guess I should drive home and get them

Yea ill take the exam today...  Todayish... Some time this week...  No promises

-come to class with a box of donuts,  some bacon off to the side with a glass of coffee(if that fails Ben Franklin said no exam today)


----------

